# My new horse and her tongue....



## DonaTello's-Mom (May 30, 2010)

Here's my new horse Cherokee (Kee Kee). She's 17yrs and a total sweetheart... 
In her younger days she was a 'pacer' (she's a Standardbred) and hasn't raced in years......







She perfect except for one thing.......her tongue!






Is always hanging out of her mouth! I've heard of horses doing this but never HAD one that did! 
Her tongue works alright but I wonder why she always does it? Is she getting a 'horsey high' from it? 
And she sucks on it (while it's hanging there) like a kid sucking it's thumb.. 
Just thought I 'd share this and see what any 'horsey peps' thought.


----------



## Calaquendi (May 30, 2010)

Haha! A beauty you have there..  I have seen horses who do that.. It's weird! Haha


----------



## terryo (May 30, 2010)

Congrats...she is very lovely. I've seen my Aunts cattle do this after they licked the salt blocks....that was many years ago.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 30, 2010)

I doubt there's anything physically wrong with her. Its more likened to cribbing. Its just a bad habit.


----------



## jackrat (May 30, 2010)

Had a Morgan horse that did crazy things with his tongue.Seemed to be a habit like Yvonne said.


----------



## terracolson (May 30, 2010)

*sniff* *sniff*

I miss horses...


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2010)

What do I think? I think she's eating all your tortoise food. That's some really good desert mallow there.

Don't know about the tongue thing.


----------



## N2TORTS (May 30, 2010)

GOT TONGUE?

Gotta love them lickers!
Beauty of a horse.....ya got there kiddo.
Happy Trails ahead...

JD~


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (May 30, 2010)

Oh she loves that Mallow Tom! But I think you guys are right, it's a habit. It just looks so darn goofy!! I'm sitting on her after riding and out comes her tongue, hanging like a dogs. Grooming her, same thing...sleepy eyed and out comes the tongue. But it could be worse I guess, at least she NOT a 'cribber' or 'wind- sucker'......................just a tongue sucker!

Terra-I have MANY horses that you could ride............Let me know!
JD-yeah we 'got tongue' here. (hope that didn't sound bad!?)


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 30, 2010)

Are you sure she's not just giving you attitude?


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (May 30, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Are you sure she's not just giving you attitude?


No, she's half asleep at times. Or just stalling in her stall looking around, tongue hanging out, as usual...


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2010)

Congratulations, she is a real beautie


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (May 30, 2010)

Thanks ISA, I really adore her, goofyness aside. I sadly had to put my horse Ellee to sleep (un-treatable medical issues) a few weeks ago so getting this great mare has helped so much, to ease the pain.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 30, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> I sadly had to put my horse Ellee to sleep (un-treatable medical issues) a few weeks ago



Been there...done that! Know what you've gone through. I'm so very sorry you both had to go through that experience.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Yvonne. She was 25yrs and her health issues were getting worse. I did what was best for her, not for me. Thats the way I think it should be.....


----------



## Isa (May 31, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> Thanks ISA, I really adore her, goofyness aside. I sadly had to put my horse Ellee to sleep (un-treatable medical issues) a few weeks ago so getting this great mare has helped so much, to ease the pain.



I am so sorry to hear that  It must have been very hard for you.


----------



## Kristina (May 31, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss. I lost my 37 year old gelding on my birthday in 2007, and it was the hardest thing I have ever went through.

Your new girl is beautiful! The tongue thing cracks me up, but it would make me love her even more for being unique, lol.


----------



## Jacqui (May 31, 2010)

I had never saw a tongue sucker horse before.  I am glad your enjoying her and that she is helping to balm the loss of Ellee. Horses are just such wonderful creatures.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (May 31, 2010)

Thanks you all! I'll try and get more pictures of her tongue hanging out and yes, it is very endearing!


----------

